# Tare:"Storia di una morte annunciata, lo temevamo".



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".

Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".


----------



## 7vinte (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo".



Ma sta zitto va e...
...SUCAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo".



Che personaggio ridicolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo".



Si vabbè quello tuo è netto e quello degli altri poteva non starci.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo".



Tare un grosso Suka


----------



## varvez (13 Aprile 2019)

Avesse ragione, godrei ancora di più


----------



## Anguus (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma di cosa parla?? ahahahaha Si lamenta pure dei rigori che non gli hanno dato contro?


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

va be. questi si lamentano del nulla come sempre. 
imparassero i nostri dirigenti, perchè se tacevano dopo la juve, oggi ce l'avrebbero fatta perdere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2019)

Potevano derubarci anche oggi, magari così gli andava bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".



Ottimo, benissimo.


----------



## Kayl (13 Aprile 2019)

Lulic fa il macellaio e dà simulazione a Piatek e Calabria con due pedate sulle caviglie e parla sto schifoso. Dillo a quelli del Sassuolo anche che il rigore era solare magari.


----------



## Andris (13 Aprile 2019)

in parte ci sta quello che dice,cioè si poteva immaginare che ci avrebbero aiutato oggi però è stato il loro giocatore a creare l'occasione perchè il rigore fischiato prima è stato tolto correttamente.
senza quella fesseria sarebbe probabilmente finita pari,ma prenditela con lui amico mio non con noi
pure noi ne abbiamo fatte tante negli anni,penso al derby con rodriguez a gara finita che ci ha fatto perdere.
e comunque dalla prospettiva di rocchi dal replay non si poteva capire se fosse aderente al corpo,lui ha visto braccio ed ha fischiato poi si è corretto giustamente.

il rosso ad inzaghi non l'ho capito,perchè non hanno fatto vedere cosa sia accaduto.
sarà per proteste con il quarto uomo presumo,pure a Gattuso è successo quindi non è che sia anomalo


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> in parte ci sta quello che dice,cioè si poteva immaginare che ci avrebbero aiutato oggi però è stato il loro giocatore a creare l'occasione perchè il rigore fischiato prima è stato tolto correttamente.
> senza quella fesseria sarebbe probabilmente finita pari.
> pure noi ne abbiamo fatte tante negli anni,penso al derby con rodriguez a gara finita che ci ha fatto perdere.
> e comunque dalla prospettiva di rocchi dal replay non si poteva capire se fosse aderente al corpo,lui ha visto braccio ed ha fischiato poi si è corretto giustamente.



Senza il rigore dato e poi tolto subito non sarebbe accaduto nemmeno l'altro perché la partita stava diventando molto più intensa ed infatti il tizio appena entrato ha commesso subito una leggerezza.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".




Siete del liquame personificato.

Il problema è che sapete che piagnucolando per il NIENTE poi le robe vi vanno bene.


----------



## Andris (13 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Senza il rigore dato e poi tolto subito non sarebbe accaduto nemmeno l'altro perché la partita stava diventando molto più intensa ed infatti il tizio appena entrato ha commesso subito una leggerezza.



sì infatti io avevo la sensazione che sarebbe finita pari poco prima come in coppa italia,anche perchè non è che puoi sperare in calci da fermo visto che li tiriamo da cani no comment sugli angoli.
è arrivato il rigore ed abbiamo vinto.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".



cosa vuol dire la velocità del dare il primo rigore ? ce l'hanno tolto in un nanosecondo. 

e sul secondo non può veramente dire nulla: è stranetto.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Aprile 2019)

Inzaghi non rilascerà dichiarazioni. Ahahah


----------



## Black (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



caro Tare spiegaci invece come mai non avete recuperato in settimana la partita con l'Udinese?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



Quelli della lazio gridano al complotto dopo ogni singolo partita che non vincono.

Quella su Piatek e al limite, il giallo sarebbe stato molto severo, diciamo cosi.
Mancano tipo 2-3 ammonizioni per Lulic, ma non ci fa caso, vero?
Ha ragione sul rigore di Acerbi.
Su SMS non era rigore, RR gioca la palla.

Insomma....Tare e la verita non stanno bene insieme


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

De Vrij contro l'Inter lo scorso anno ottima idea schierarlo. Nelle morti aannunciate siete bravissimi anche da soli


----------



## Goro (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



Dichiarazioni pesantissime, forse anche troppo


----------



## David Drills (13 Aprile 2019)

Che ridicolo. 700 minuti di recupero contro il Sassuolo e stasera, un rigore rubato che nemmeno la Juve, stasera una serie di macellerie sui nostri, e si lamenta lui e quel fallito di Inzaghi. Adesso buttiamoli fuori dalla coppa, che meritano solo pernacchie questi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



Ugly Tare stai zitto che è meglio. Vittoria meritatissima dei ragazzi!!!


----------



## chicagousait (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma che partita ha visto?


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



Ugly Fare studiasse il regolamento e la piantasse di dire castronerie che fa solo la figura del buffone.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



Mamma come godo. Che poi non c'è proprio nulla da ridire sulla partita di oggi, il rigore su Musacchio era netto e quello su Savic non c'era proprio dato che Rodriguez ha toccato prima la palla. Quindi stiamo parlando del nulla. Ora vogliono far passare il messaggio che siamo stati ricompensati dal furto che abbiamo subito contro la Juve, ma non è affatto cosi. Io sto ancora aspettando la compensazione, altro che.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma che ha visto Tare...


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



Ahahahaha ma che dice?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Tra Ugly Tare e Adolf Acerbi non so chi è il piu brutto. Mamma mia come godo!!


----------



## Zenos (14 Aprile 2019)

Quello su Piatek era rigore.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Aprile 2019)

Spero nella radiazione, o comunque in tanti mesi di squalifica.

Lamentarsi oggi è da perdenti rosiconi (da laziali, ah si è giustificato allore), Rodriguez ha fatto un salvataggio pazzesco su SMS (che spero non venga mai al Milan)


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Aprile 2019)

Proprio oggi l'arbitro non ha sbagliato assolutamente nulla.
Poverini, rimanete a -6 e piangete ******** schifosi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Aprile 2019)

Alla Lazio rosicano tutti da matti. Quanto godo!


----------



## Kayl (14 Aprile 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Proprio oggi l'arbitro non ha sbagliato assolutamente nulla.
> Poverini, rimanete a -6 e piangete ******** schifosi.



non avesse sbagliato nulla la lazio avrebbe finito la partita in 10, Lulic ha fatto il macellaio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> non avesse sbagliato nulla la lazio avrebbe finito la partita in 10, Lulic ha fatto il macellaio.



Ah vabbè sui cartellini dopo la partita con l’Udinese non dico veramente più nulla. Behrami ha fatto quello che voleva e credo non sia stato neanche ammonito...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (14 Aprile 2019)

Questo si era già preparato il discorsetto, storia di una parata di culo già annunciata ehh Tare?


----------



## mark (14 Aprile 2019)

Che buffone, non c’è altro da aggiungere


----------



## Love (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



Il rigore su musacchio poteva non starci???...ma prendi il tuo difensore e ammazzalo...va dritto sull'uomo..danno arrecato in area di rigore...rigore stranetto...su savic il rigore non c'era..ma per il semplice motivo che il laziale stoppa il pallone con il braccio.


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



L'arbitraggio è stato perfetto.

Però concordo sul ragionamento generale, quando si subiscono dei torti in Italia stare zitti non porta nulla, bisogna lamentarsi per farsi rispettare. Se Leonardo avesse iniziato prima forse adesso avremmo 4-5 punti in più.

Come l'Inter dopo l'ingiustizia di Firenze è stata ricompensata nel derby, ieri la mia sensazione è stata che nel dubbio l'arbitro avrebbe fischiato per noi. Poi secondo me le decisioni però sono state tutte corrette.

Sulla presunta simulazione di Piatek... ma dopo Napoli-Juventus non ci avevano insegnato che il tentativo di fallo è un fallo? Ahahahahaha!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma a parte tutto, in primis c'era fallo di immobile su musacchio quindi l'azione del rigore contestato doveva già essere fermata, ma poi nemmeno Savic protesta!
È una delle polemiche più ridicole mai sentite, poi Tare imbarazzante

Forse il Milan perennemente danneggiato con rigori non dati e mezza squadra ammonita cominciava a piacere alle avversarie


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo vinto per un episodio, secondo loro. I rigori li chiama "episodi". Quindi loro che vanno avanti da tutta la stagione ad episodi?! Caro Tare, bisogna accettare le sconfitte, era una partita da pareggio, ma noi siamo stati più bravi, stop...senza complotti, senza compensazioni, senza morti annunciate...impara a perdere!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tare a DAZN:"Storia di una morte annunciata. E' successo quello che temevamo. La partita doveva essere decisiva sul campo non da episodi. Mi riferisco anche alla velocità dell'arbitro di fischiare il primo rigore che non c'era. Il secondo rigore poteva anche non starci. Quello su Savic era rigore netto: grossissimo fallo. Tra dieci giorni abbiamo la possibilità di prenderci una grande rivincita".
> 
> Tare a Sky:"C'era anche un'ammonizione a Piatek per simulazione. Gli episodi hanno deciso la partita. Guardiamo avanti".



Tare è davvero un uomo ridicolo, degno compare di Simone Inzaghi. Fra le squadre che contano come il due bastoni quando briscola è denari, la Lazio è la squadra più odiosa: sarà anche per le mie velate simpatie romaniste, ma veder perdere sti falliti è sempre un piacere.


----------

